

Prism: Pentagon bracing for public dissent over climate and energy shocks - jk4930
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/earth-insight/2013/jun/14/climate-change-energy-shocks-nsa-prism

======
e3pi
Era of persistent and escalating conflict:

Why spy?...the arrival of a new "era of persistent conflict" due to peer
competition for "depleting natural resources and overseas markets" fuelling
"future resource wars over water, food and energy."

